# ogle and audio driver

## gooberlx

I compiled the kernel with _built in_ support for intel i810 audio. Xmms and CD player work just fine, but ogle is having a hissy-fit about what driver and where...<driver> and <path> are empty in oglerc. Anyone know what I should fill in here? Or should I recompile audio as a module?...or what?

It'll play the FBI warning and "Don't Copy this DVD...." Stuff just fine. But when it trys the menu (which has audio of course) it'll crap out.

Ogle kicks me out saying (hope this helps...in case it's not the audio):

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: Started /usr/lib/ogle/ogle_audio with pid 5506

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

Debug[ogle_audio]: decode_a52: found sync

Note[ogle_audio]: Using audio driver '(null)'

FATAL[ogle_audio]: ogle_ao_open not taken, no audio ouput driver!

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: child: 5506 exited with 1

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: pid: 5506 exited with status: 1

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: child: 5497 killed

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: pid: 5497 terminated on signal: 2

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: child: 5499 killed

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: pid: 5499 terminated on signal: 2

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: child: 5500 exited with 0

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: pid: 5500 exited with status: 0

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: slaying child: 5498

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: slaying child: 5503

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 6717454

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 7503890

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 7536659

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 7569428

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 7602197

ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 7634966

Debug[ogle_ctrl]: removing shmid: 7667735

Note[ogle_ctrl]: exiting

----------

## rommel

i just emerged ogle because xine wasnt working and got the same error you just recieved.....i hav ea santa cruz card with the driver compiled as a module.

stupid thing was it turned out xine wasnt working because the region code wasnt set on the pioneer player...found out from a warning ogle gave on the first run switched to another pioneer dvd-rom and xine worked and ogle croaked out the messege you posted.

----------

